# Please take a look at my diet



## javajim (May 6, 2015)

Hi guys. I am new here but have been reading post for about 2 weeks.
I want help with my diet. Here it is.

8.00 1 and  1/2  cup of oatmeal with 1 egg and 1/4 cup raisins in  .

10.00 one can of albacore tuna in water 

12.30  6-8 oz of either fish- turkey -chicken 1 hard boiled egg 1/2 cup either wild rice- whole wheat pasta or quinoa
about 15-20 edamame soy beans 10 15 almonds 4 asparagus and 6 green beans  1/4 apple-1/4 pear

3.00 I if I can eat I have a another can of tuna.

5.30 Same as 12.30

8.00 protean shake with one banana and one table spoon of peanut butter

My guess is about 1800-2000 cal a day .Do you think that is right ?
lots and lots of water
I am only loosing 1 to 1 1/2 lbs a week so far down 21 1/2 lbs since January

I do 2 sessions of 1/2 hr treadmill 5 times a week 
and lift 6 .

I am 250 lbs 5ft 10 about my guess is 22- 25 bf

I am 56 years old still can lift 315 but it is on a smith machine because unless i am maxing I have no spotter
 I am on HRT  with Test but I have upped my does a bit and also some deca.

Ok let me have it


----------



## Big Ronnie (May 6, 2015)

javajim said:


> Hi guys. I am new here but have been reading post for about 2 weeks.
> I want help with my diet. Here it is.
> 
> 8.00 1 and  1/2  cup of oatmeal with 1 egg and 1/4 cup raisins in  .
> ...



You are blasting then.  Anything more than a trt maintenance dose and adding compounds constitutes a blast.  What AI are you using and how much?

At 2000 calories, you have no where to go when you plateau.  If you drop to 1500 calories from there, how do you expect to keep any muscle?  You should be eating at least a dozen eggs on top of what you have.  
You pulled your cardio card too early.  10 sessions.  How do you up that if you plateau?  
You have really boxed yourself in.  Smaller changes allow for more room for adjustment.


----------



## javajim (May 6, 2015)

That is what I am here for.
OfficerFarva I hope to here from you when you have time
Big Ronnie On the eggs I can do that. As for AI I am taking arimidex 1/2 mg 2x week.
The treadmill I am only walking 3.2 mph so I thought I could speed that up when it was time
Jim


----------



## sassy69 (May 7, 2015)

Put this meal plan into a food counts program like www.fitday.com and see what the total cals & macronutrient ratios are (% protein/fat/carb and grams of protein/fat/carbs)

If it comes up between 1800-2000 cals - you definitely need more. To compare, I cut for bodybuilding shows at 1750-1800 cals and I'm 5'7", usually cutting from 165 to ~148 lb. You need a lot more. As noted above - normally to prompt your body to respond in an efficient manner, you have to feed it, not starve it.   Definitely put this into a meal plan so you have an actual count of what you're consuming instead of ballparking. From your portions, I'd actually guess it's more - but you should be sure and not guess.

Some highlevel suggestions I'd make - watch the canned tuna intake. Mercury.   Also put some protein w/ Meal 1 - you can mix vanilla or plain protein mix into your oatmeal (after it is cooked) or make some scrambled eggs w/ it, or if you like it fancy, mix in some eggs w/ the oatmeal and make protein pancakes.   

I'm a huge fan of carb cycling to promote fat loss - so that's an easy way you can make small tweaks to this diet to probably prompt more results.

You also might consider making a couple of those cardio sessions into HIIT/sprint sessions. Another great way to prompt results


----------



## javajim (May 8, 2015)

_Thanks to all
I recounted my calories per Sassy 69 and did come up with a  solid 2337 cal instead of 1800 to 2000 ._
_Do _you guys think Is 2337 a good number for me ?


----------



## sassy69 (May 9, 2015)

javajim said:


> _Thanks to all
> I recounted my calories per Sassy 69 and did come up with a  solid 2337 cal instead of 1800 to 2000 ._
> _Do _you guys think Is 2337 a good number for me ?



What's the macronutrient breakdown? % & Grams of protein/fat/carb. Your food counts program should show that breakdown once you put all the foods and the appropriate portions in it.


----------



## javajim (May 9, 2015)

Sassy 69,

Thank you for your input. I hope this is what you are looking for. I do have one cheat meal a week.


 *Total  Daily Intake*
 
 ​  
 
 *In Grams*
  
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 *Quantity*​  *Calories*​  *Total Calories*​  *Fat*​  *Protein*​  *Carbs*​  *Eggs*
 3​  17​  51​  0.3​  10.8​  0.6​  *Edimani  Beans*
 20​  29​  87​  2.8​  5.2​  4.4​  *Tuna*
 1​  220​  220​  5.1​  40.6​  0​  *Asparagus*
 10​  3​  30​  1​  6​  0​  *Green  Beans*
           1/2 cup
 22​  22​  0.2​  1.2​  6​  *Apple*
 1​  93​  93​  0.3​  0.5​  24.7​  *Banana*
 1​  89​  89​  0.3​  0.5​  22.8​  *Turkey*
              16 oz
 150​  612​  3.2​  136​  0​  *Avocado*
 1​  227​  227​  21​  2.7​  11.8​  *Oatmeal*
            2 cups
 166​  332​  1.4​  11.8​  56.2​  *Raisins*
           1/2 cup
 217​  217​  0.3​  2.2​  52​  *Almonds*
 20​  140​  140​  8​  3​  4​  *Wild  Rice*
             1 cup
 103​  103​  0.02​  0.7​  27.5​  *Pear*
 1​  166​  166​  0.6​  6.5​  35​  *Protein  Shake*
 1​  110​  110​  1​  23​  4​  
 
 
 
 
 
 
 *Total*
 
 
 *2499*​  *45.52*​  *250.7*​  *249*​


----------



## javajim (May 10, 2015)

Made a few changes to go to low carb.

*Total  Daily Intake*  *In  Grams* *Quantity**Calories**Total Calories**Fat**Protein**Carbs**Eggs*317510.310.80.6*Edimani Beans*2029872.85.24.4*Tuna*12202205.140.60*Asparagus*10330160*Green Beans*1/2 cup22220.21.26*Turkey*16 oz1506123.21360*Avocado*1227227212.711.8*Oatmeal*2 cups1663321.411.856.2*Raisins*1/4 cup1081080.11.126*Almonds*20140140834*Wild Rice*1 cup1031030.020.727.5*Protein Shake*11101101234*Olive Oil*2 tbl2402402800*Total**2282**72.12**242.1**140.5*


----------



## sassy69 (May 12, 2015)

How long have you been doing this specific diet? How do you feel? Tired? Hungry? Are you seeing results? Are you dropping bodyfat? Feeling strong or weak?


----------



## javajim (May 13, 2015)

The first diet I was on about 2 months.
The 2nd diet about a week to 10 days.
I feel better on the 2nd diet since dropping the extra carbs 1 apple 1 pear 1 banana a day.
Feel very good.
Sometimes I get a bit hungry between lunch and dinner. I no I could add 1 can of tuna but I want to keep the calories count  were it is if I can.
Very consistent 1 to 1 1/2 lbs a week
Yes per the mirror
Feeling very strong


----------



## ANIMAL1 (May 14, 2015)

javajim said:


> Hi guys. I am new here but have been reading post for about 2 weeks.
> I want help with my diet. Here it is.
> 
> 8.00 1 and  1/2  cup of oatmeal with 1 egg and 1/4 cup raisins in  .
> ...



you are training too often and not eating enough cals, let alone actually getting into breaking down the macros.


----------



## ANIMAL1 (May 14, 2015)

6 meals per day of 50g protein, 10g fat or so, and 50g carbs per meal, would be a good place to start IMO.


----------

